# EA button



## Crazy8 (Nov 7, 2016)

Yup.  Excellent Listing Title!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162264372710?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I162264372710.N36.S1.R2.TR7


----------



## buickmike (Nov 7, 2016)

Excuse my conjecture - but how do I know I ain't buying a repop?


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2016)

It is a repop.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 7, 2016)

Don't know, but if you know the person with a 433 feedback rating, you might want to clue him in!


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Look at this real one.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Now look at this one on ebay.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 7, 2016)

The man has spoken


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 7, 2016)

Still amazed someone didn't open the tank on their YARD ART.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> Still amazed someone didn't open the tank on their YARD ART.




Me too!


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 7, 2016)

catfish said:


> Me too!




Not that it's like buying a painting and finding the "Declaration of Independence" hiding in the back, but hey.  It's probably a good portion of what he paid for the bike.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 7, 2016)

Uh oh!  Someone was paying attention.  Now down to $32.00


----------



## XBPete (Nov 7, 2016)

Somebody else didn't know and paid up, BIN was 185, went for BO

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EA-Handleba...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2016)

Delta repops go for about $150, so that doesn't seem too out of line. Should disclose that it's a repoop tho.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 7, 2016)

..submitted for your approval......         catfish;  show your original if you would.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2016)

That's a repop EA button he's selling. I sold one original a couple of months ago.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2016)

Original Delta:





Repop Delta... can you see the difference?


----------



## buickmike (Nov 8, 2016)

Uh ..ya.. I think so...


----------

